# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Photography >  Contest Photos up for Critique

## DutchHerp

Hi,

I wasn't sure where to put these; the Field Herping & Wildlife or the Photography forum?  Considering the Photography forum has never earned a thread from me, I figured I'd post it here.

I'm going to participate in a Texas wildlife photography competition.  No worries folks, I'll be reppin' the herpers in this contest.

I've photoshopped all these photographs with Sharpen, Despeckle, Saturation, Curves, Contrast, and Brightness.  Please tell what I can do to enhance the photos further.

It's too bad Photobucket rapes the photos, though.

1



2



3



4



Later, Matt

----------


## Patrick Long

Last one for sure.

Composition, exposure, focus...its all there!

----------

_DutchHerp_ (08-11-2009)

----------


## DutchHerp

I think I'll enter all four... I still have until october 1 to outdo myself.

Later, Matt

----------


## Tek48

The fourth one is _perfect!_

----------

_DutchHerp_ (08-11-2009)

----------


## DutchHerp

> The fourth one is _perfect!_


Actually, it could've been a hair sharper.

Later, Matt

----------


## LaFilleClochette

the last ones gorgeous!

----------


## redpython

2 or 4.

----------

